# Doha information!



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i own beauty parlour here and im thinking to invets in Doha starting new branch there. just want some information about Doha! 

Q- how is the house rent?
Q- do we need local sponser ?
Q- rules to sponser family? any minimum income limit, or deposit?
Q- is life expensive comparing Dubai or same?
Q- any good school ? and fees?
Q- expat community?
Q- crime rate?


----------

